# Minister MacKay to Make Announcement to Support Military Personnel and Families



## the 48th regulator (17 Feb 2011)

http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Media-Advisory-Minister-MacKay-Make-Significant-Announcement-Support-Military-Personnel-1397702.htm

Minister MacKay to Make Significant Announcement to Support Military Personnel and Their Families

TRENTON, ONTARIO--(Marketwire - Feb. 17, 2011) - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, will make a significant announcement to support the ill and injured Canadian Forces (CF) personnel, former CF personnel, their families and the families of the deceased.

When:  Friday, February 18, 2011 
    
Time:  9:00 a.m. 
    
Where:  Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Officer's Mess (182 Yukon Street), Trenton, Ont. 

Note to Editors/News Directors

For more information, and to confirm attendance, interested media are requested to contact Captain Annie Morin, CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, at 613-392-2811 ext, 4565 or by e-mail at: annie.morin@forces.gc.ca no later than 4:00 p.m. on February 17.

http://www.thebarrieexaminer.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2983721

National defence announcement Friday at Base Borden



The national defence department is making a "significant" announcement at Canadian Forces bases Friday morning.

Press releases indicate the announcement involves support for ill and injured Canadian Forces personnel, their families, veterans and families of the deceased.

Concurrent press conferences have been scheduled.

Barrie MP Patrick Brown will make the announcement at CFB Borden at 9 a.m. At the exact same time National Defence Miister Peter MacKay will present the initiative at CFB Trenton.



http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2983611

Defence minister to visit CFB Trenton

CFB TRENTON – Peter MacKay, minister of National Defence, will be visiting the local air base Friday morning to make an announcement to support the ill and injured Canadian Forces (CF) personnel, former CF personnel, their families and the families of the deceased. 

The press conference is scheduled for 9 a.m. and will take place at Officer's Mess, 182 Yukon Street. 

Following his short visit at 8 Wing, MacKay, along with Prince Edward-Hastings MP Daryl Kramp, will attend and speak at the Victoria Cross transfer ceremony in Ameliasburgh at 10 a.m. 

Also, the minister will be the guest speaker at a fundraising luncheon presented by the Prince Edward-Hastings Conservative Party at the Ramada Inn in Belleville at 12:30.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2011)

Big funding boost for soldiers in need



By ALTHIA RAJ, Parliamentary Bureau

OTTAWA — The Conservative government is set to announce millions in new funding to ensure returning soldiers who need medical or employment help have a less frustrating experience, QMI Agency has learned.

Defence Minister Peter MacKay will announce Friday in Trenton, Ont., $6.9 million in infrastructure costs over three years and $4 million a year to operate five new one-stop shops for soldiers, veterans and their families.

“When you are ill or injured, you just have to go to one roof and everything is there for you,” a senior government source said. “It’s to improve the quality of care for those people who serve our country and defend our interests.”

The new centres will be in Canadian Forces Bases in Comox, B.C., Cold Lake, Alta., Borden, Ont., Trenton, Ont., and Bagotville, Que.

The government estimates total yearly costs to operate the 19 existing centres and five new ones is $25 million.

The Conservatives plan to spend $35 million over four years to build new centres or upgrade existing infrastructure.

The funding for the joint personal support unit was first announced in 2009 to address shortcomings in a system that was seen by military brass as “overly complex and disjointed and (one that) needed to be improved.”

“It’s about continually improving our services, to make sure no soldier falls through the cracks,” a source said.

The government said at the time the one-stop shops were designed to ensure the Forces could retain as many ill and wounded soldiers as possible. Services provided under one roof include: Casualty administration, tracking of casualties, outreach and education services, access to return to work or vocational programs, co-ordination with military family services, Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) programs, and administrative support for releases and help accessing benefits.

The first centre to cater to regular and reserve Canadian Forces members, vets and their families opened in March 2009 in Edmonton.

althia.raj@sunmedia.ca

_Copyright © 2011 Toronto Sun All Rights Reserved_


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2011)

Military launching 5 new support centres


Defence Minister Peter MacKay is set to announce millions of dollars in funding to help ill and injured current and former Canadian Forces personnel and their families.

The money will be used to build five new one-stop shops where military personnel and their families could get everything from medical treatment to employment support, CBC News has learned. Several similar centres were previously set up across the country.

Details about the plan are being announced Friday during MacKay's visit to Canadian Forces Base Trenton in eastern Ontario.

The new Integrated Personnel Support Units will be set up in Trenton; CFB Borden in Barrie, Ont.; CFB Comox in British Columbia; CFB Cold Lake in Alberta; and CFB Bagotville in Quebec.

MacKay is expected to announce funding of $6.9 million in infrastructure costs over three years for the centres and $4 million in operating costs per year.

The goal is to have the new centres open within two years to help Canadian Forces personnel navigate the available programs.



Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2011/02/18/mackay-canadian-forces.html#ixzz1EJw5NVQC

_Copyright © CBC 2011_


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2011)

Government of Canada Announces Five New Support Centres for Military Personnel and Their Families
TRENTON, ONTARIO--(Marketwire - Feb. 18, 2011) - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced the establishment of five new Integrated Personnel Support Centres (IPSCs) dedicated to the care of ill and injured Canadian Forces (CF) personnel, and the wider Canadian Forces family.

"Since our Government announced its creation, the Joint Personnel Support Unit has become an essential tool for ill and injured CF personnel and their families on their way to recovery," said Minister MacKay. "This announcement, combined with our recently announced 'Legacy of Care' programme is helping to deliver a real and tangible difference to the quality of life of our men and women in uniform."

These new support centres will be added to the 19 IPSCs already operating under the national Joint Personnel Support Unit, which was launched in March 2009 by Minister MacKay.

The new IPSCs will be located as follows:

Comox, B.C.; 
Cold Lake, Alta.; 
Borden, Ont.; 
Trenton, Ont.; and 
Bagotville, Qué. 
A satellite unit will also be established in Moose Jaw, Sask. The IPSCs provide a range of specific services, including community outreach; working with families of the injured or fallen; services to help ill or injured members return to work; financial planning services; adapted fitness services for those with special needs; liaison with Military Family Resource Centres' local base support representatives and local unit Commanding Officers; and Veteran's Affairs Canada client and transition services. 

The Government of Canada continues to listen to the concerns of ill and injured Canadian Forces personnel, veterans, and their families. This announcement is a continuation of the Government's action to improve the care and support of our troops, veterans and the wider Canadian Forces family. 

A backgrounder with more information regarding the Integrated Personnel Support Centres can be found here: 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3719


----------

